# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور >  >  ارفع راسك انت صيني ...!!!!!‏ههههه

## جنة الرضا

> 
> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ارفع راسك انت صيني ...!!!!! :huh: 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> العسكري بالصين ماراح تشوفه منزل راسه ابد :huh:  :huh: 
> 
> شف الصور وتدري ليش
>  :rolleyes:  :rolleyes: 
> 




 
> 




 :weird:  :weird: 





تتوقعون بيقدر ينزل راسه؟!

----------


## جـــــــــوري

ول ول ول ماتسوى عليه 
وعليا بتنكسر رقبته 
على هالحاله الراتب فوووق
يسلمووو

----------


## ورده محمديه

_ياعلـــــــــــــــــــــــــــي_ 
_والله ماتسوى عليهم_


_تعالوا مو كأنهـ هذي احلى <<أرفع راسك وأنت سعودي >>ههه_


_تشكراتي لكم_ 

_لا عدم_

----------


## همسة ألم

ياعلي 
أحسه تكسرت رقبته
الله يساعده 
يسلموووووووو 
على الصور 
تحياتوووووو

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

يا علي يا علي 

احسه عذاااااب بجد 


الله يساعده بتنكسر رقبته والله يعينه 

ارفع راسك اشااااا شينى هع هع 
( ما ادريانقلبت صيني ولا هندي هههه ) 


يسلمو على التعذيب اقصد على الصورة خخخخ


لا عدمناك

----------


## روح الحياة

يا علي

حرآم عليهم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*حراااام والله*
*عذااااب والا شنو بالضبط*
*مايسوى عليهم هالشغله*
*مشكووور اخوي ع الطرح*
*تحيااااااتي*

----------


## علوكه

_وش هذا_
_مـسـكـيـن_
_يسلمووووووووووووووووو_

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ها ها ها

----------


## عذاب المشاعر

*هههههههههههههه*
*شنو ذيييييييي*
*حرااام عليهم خخخخ*

----------


## حكايا الشموع

ههههههههههههه ..
عن جد تعذيب .. ^_^
يسلموو ..
والله يعطيك الف عاافيه ..

----------


## همس الصمت

ياعلييييييييييييييييييييي
حرام 
ويش هالعذاب ..
مافي أمل اكون وياهم ..
الله يعطيك العافية على الصور ة...
دمت بخير ..

----------


## مضراوي

*ههههههههههه*
*كان يمووت لو ينزل راسه*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

*ياااااعلي ويش هالتعذيب لو أني* 
*مكانه أرفض الوظيفة إلي تكسر*
*الرقبة هههههه الله يعينهم على هالوظيفة*
*الخطرة لا وبعد بيوقف طوول اليوم كذا ...*
*جنة الرضا*
*يسلمووو على الصورة ويعطيك ألف عافية*
*ودمت بخير*
*تحياتي*
*نسيم*

----------


## king of love

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

----------


## نور الهدايه

اللله يعينهم

----------


## وريد الورود

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لاعبين عليهم .......... (( اشدعوة احنا مو لاعبين علينا ..هههههههههههه ))

----------


## اسيرة شوق

علــي

مشكـورة

----------


## Malamh Cute

*شكراً ع الصور*

----------


## تحطيم كول

_وش هذا
مـسـكـيـن_
_يسلمووووووووووووووووو_

----------


## mrt

*لو يعطس مسكين 

راحت عليه .....

هههههههههه

مشاركة حلوة 
*

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

مساء الخير..
ول ول تعذيب هاذا
مسكين تنكسر رقبته ع هل حسبه
يسلموا ع الطرح الجميل وع الصور الحلوه
ماننحرم من جديدك ولامن أبداعاتك المتواصلة ياربــــــــــ
تحياااااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------

